
Seeking to make Earth expendable is not a good reason to settle other planets - sethbannon
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21707928-seeking-make-earth-expendable-not-good-reason-settle-other-planets-life-not
======
internaut
This article tells you all you need to know about the descent of intellectual
rigor at the Economist over the last several years (decades?).

This is how professional trolling is done.

